
It doesn't have to be painful to work with Rails - inem
https://railshurts.com/it-doesnt-have-to?
======
phendrenad2
I haven’t looked at the book yet, but it seems useful.

Unrelated: One thing I always liked about Ruby is, it’s easy for a good
developer to come in and quickly clean up the messes made by the junior and
senior-but-terrible programmers management WILL inevitably hire. Important to
note that languages like Python and PHP have just as many sharp edges as Ruby
(trust me, I’ve shipped large applications on all of them). Ruby just gives
you a chance in hell of a quiet refactor when the “quick and dirty hack that
management really needs right now” appears in a PR at 6pm on a friday.

